# How to approach for a student visa while EOI submitted already



## suman saha (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi all,

I have already submitted EOI for SC-189 with 65 points as Telecommunication Network Engineer. Meanwhile, I have also applied for admission in PhD in University of New South Wales. My question is, if I get admission to PhD program by October-2017 & if I get invitation in November/December, then how should I approach both of them?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suman saha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have already submitted EOI for SC-189 with 65 points as Telecommunication Network Engineer. Meanwhile, I have also applied for admission in PhD in University of New South Wales. My question is, if I get admission to PhD program by October-2017 & if I get invitation in November/December, then how should I approach both of them?


As long as your 189 is issued after your student visa, there is no problem
You can have 2 visas being processed parallelly

What is your apprehension?

Cheers


----------



## suman saha (Jun 25, 2016)

newbienz said:


> As long as your 189 is issued after your student visa, there is no problem
> You can have 2 visas being processed parallelly
> 
> What is your apprehension?
> ...


Hi, what if I get EOI before student visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suman saha said:


> Hi, what if I get EOI before student visa?


You mean invite for 189 ?

When will you be applying for your student visa tentatively?

Cheers


----------



## suman saha (Jun 25, 2016)

newbienz said:


> You mean invite for 189 ?
> 
> When will you be applying for your student visa tentatively?
> 
> Cheers


Tentative November


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suman saha said:


> Tentative November


I think the PG student visa are generally issued in around 2 months 

So Even if you get an invite by Nov also for 189, you can delay the application for 2 months till you get the student visa if you don't want to take any chances whatsoever, although the chances of getting a grant under 189 are extremely low in 2 months

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2017)

i wouldn't recommend to apply for both visas at the same time. it totally negates the whole purpose and may even complicate your case. since you already lodged eoi, best is to suspend it for time being. go for student visa to complete your studies. while you are in australia, you may activate the eoi again if you are eligible. 
getting a student visa while you already lodged eoi can complicate your case. that is my suggestion.


----------



## Neomagic (May 5, 2018)

I think it will affect your student visa application.


----------



## Nova2017 (May 16, 2018)

*Ms E*



suman saha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have already submitted EOI for SC-189 with 65 points as Telecommunication Network Engineer. Meanwhile, I have also applied for admission in PhD in University of New South Wales. My question is, if I get admission to PhD program by October-2017 & if I get invitation in November/December, then how should I approach both of them?



I am just wondering how it turned out for you. I am in a similar situation and don't know how to approach the GTE when I also have the EOI submitted. 
Would love to hear from you.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Nova2017 said:


> I am just wondering how it turned out for you. I am in a similar situation and don't know how to approach the GTE when I also have the EOI submitted.
> 
> Would love to hear from you.




Just dont mention in your GTE that you are trying for an australian PR mate..i’m processing my student visa too and i cleared gte and got admission while my eoi is in the system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova2017 (May 16, 2018)

Did you suspend/delete your EOI in the mean time? Don't they check or are they on completely different platforms (skillselect vs vevo) and therefore unseen?


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Nova2017 said:


> Did you suspend/delete your EOI in the mean time? Don't they check or are they on completely different platforms (skillselect vs vevo) and therefore unseen?




I did not suspend my eoi..they cant really track you down unless your eoi is in the invited status..as long as your eoi is in the submitted status n not yet invited or lodged for PR visa, your student visa can be processed with no worries..just plan things so that your PR grant should happen only after you get your student visa and not vice versa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romiduff (Apr 13, 2021)

suman saha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have already submitted EOI for SC-189 with 65 points as Telecommunication Network Engineer. Meanwhile, I have also applied for admission in PhD in University of New South Wales. My question is, if I get admission to PhD program by October-2017 & if I get invitation in November/December, then how should I approach both of them?


suman saha,
Hi, I am in the same situation as you were. I would like to know how it turned out for you. Appreciated your reply.


----------

